# Kitchen Remodel



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Add side panel next to frig and like Greg says 24'' deep upper. That area makes a great baking/cookie sheet storage are with racks.

Hate seeing new kitchens with 12'' cab above refrigerators.

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Soffit had to be there. Nice pipe running right through the middle that if I were to move, all the plumbing would need to be redone to meet code.

Friday marks the two week deadline. Cabinets will be in by end of weekend and we should be done at the three week mark.

If I were actually able to dedicate time to it besides a few hours here and there, I'd most likely been able to meet my deadline.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Watch out for your appliances many french door refrigerator doors will not open in your kitchen even with a 3" filler. Electrolux wants 20" of clear space to either side, the doors dont open wide enough to allow drawers to pull out.

The new Samsung fridge is 73" tall which is a big problem in some kitchens

2 weeks was the big line in the Money Pit movie


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Soffit had to be there. Nice pipe running right through the middle that if I were to move, all the plumbing would need to be redone to meet code.
> 
> Friday marks the two week deadline. Cabinets will be in by end of weekend and we should be done at the three week mark.
> 
> If I were actually able to dedicate time to it besides a few hours here and there, I'd most likely been able to meet my deadline.


I'm impressed. 

Just you doing the work, or do you have subs on the job, too?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

*Fridge*

It looks like the fridge door will clear just fine into the adjacent doorway. That's how I designed this compact kitchen I just did.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

The fridge door will open because of the doorway.

Mostly on my own. Licensed electrician for all that. I'll have a hand with the cabinets.

I now need to add a week due to a cabinet delivery date being missed by a week,


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Killing me with that soffit, but seriously, lookin' good!


I thought a soffit was the area in the overhang of the roof, on the outside. I've always heard the term furdown for what is in the pic.

Bam, quick, add some more outlets in there while you can:whistling

Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> I thought a soffit was the area in the overhang of the roof, on the outside. I've always heard the term furdown for what is in the pic.
> 
> Bam, quick, add some more outlets in there while you can:whistling
> 
> Looking good:thumbsup:


Nope, it's a soffit.


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

> Who actually bought that one other than his wife?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nope, it's a soffit.


yankees


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Looks good... Soffit needs fire blocking and Tx is right, you need more outlets.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah I took care of the fire blocking issue although it never had any for the past 45 years.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> yankees


That's funny, I was born and raised in the DWF area. Don't ever call me that again!


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That's funny, I was born and raised in the DWF area. Don't ever call me that again!


:whistling FIB work Better? Don't think there is a birth right attached to that one LOL


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Texas Wax said:


> :whistling FIB work Better? Don't think there is a birth right attached to that one LOL


Uh, I disagree. I was dragged up here at 16 when my dad got transferred. I had no choice. I am not an Illinoisan, so no that doesn't apply either.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nope, it's a soffit.


Also known in some places as a bulkhead. Prolly a dozen other names.

Furdown, or furr down, or fir down?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

kiteman said:


> Also known in some places as a bulkhead. Prolly a dozen other names.
> 
> Furdown, or furr down, or fir down?


A fur down is when a woma.........uh....nevermind....let's stick to the kitchen. :laughing:

Soffit here...


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bulkhead.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tyb525 said:


> Bulkhead.


I have heard of bulkhead. I believe it is used by the neighbors from up North as well.


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

I had always used the term soffit. It's what you learn in school and books as the technical term. Until one day, still green on the job, I was talking with a very thick country accented gentleman who kept referring to his "furdown". I was mystified. I then had an older experienced carpenter explain it to me.

"He means soffit. They call if a furdown down here because it comes 'this fur down' the wall"


----------

